# What size sanding abrasive works best for pen turning?



## vwnw (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi gang,  
I know that when I turn pens I use mostly 2" or 2 3/8" discs and SIASOFT foam backed sanding abrasives.  I can tear or cut the SIASOFT into whatever lengths I want.  For the higher grits I go with my SIAAIR 3" discs with foam padding on the back and those go up to 4000 grit and then my micro mesh products after that!  

However, I was wondering what size sanding abrasives other people use to sand their pens and other small projects?  I am going to create a starter kit for Pen Turners that would be useful to Pen Turners supplying what you need most.  Please let me know what you use so I can be effective in this process.
Vince
www.VincesWoodNWonders.com


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 15, 2010)

vwnw said:


> Hi gang,
> I know that when I turn pens I use mostly 2" or 2 3/8" discs and SIASOFT foam backed sanding abrasives. I can tear or cut the SIASOFT into whatever lengths I want. For the higher grits I go with my SIAAIR 3" discs with foam padding on the back and those go up to 4000 grit and then my micro mesh products after that!
> 
> However, I was wondering what size sanding abrasives other people use to sand their pens and other small projects? I am going to create a starter kit for Pen Turners that would be useful to Pen Turners supplying what you need most. Please let me know what you use so I can be effective in this process.
> ...


 
But where's the poll?, or are you just looking for hits on your web site?


----------



## randyrls (Feb 15, 2010)

Vince;  I usually just cut sheets into 3/4" strips.  I use regular sandpaper in 150 grit and wet/dry paper in 320, 400, 600, 1000, 2000 grits. 

I use my skew for most all turning, and can usually start with the 400 grit sandpaper.  dry on wood, wet on acrylic.


----------



## vwnw (Feb 18, 2010)

mackc said:


> But where's the poll?, or are you just looking for hits on your web site?



Hi Mac,
Thank you for the reply.  No I am not just looking for hits on my site.  I have plenty of transactions already.  I was looking for where or how I create a poll but I am not savey as to creating a poll or survey on this site.  I will have to seek out how to get that completed on this forum.  I did not intend to offend anyone with the posting.  Thanks again for the reply.  Vince


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 18, 2010)

vwnw said:


> Hi Mac,
> Thank you for the reply. No I am not just looking for hits on my site. I have plenty of transactions already. I was looking for where or how I create a poll but I am not savey as to creating a poll or survey on this site. I will have to seek out how to get that completed on this forum. I did not intend to offend anyone with the posting. Thanks again for the reply. Vince


Hi Vince; I wasn't so much offended as curious. When I noted you originally had only 4 posts and no poll was added, my cynicism took over. It shouldn't have!

I have seen spammers working this way on other forums, so I thought the worst of you. My apologies, Sir!

I voted for strips (1") which I cut myself from full size sandpaper sheets.


----------



## vwnw (Feb 19, 2010)

mackc said:


> Hi Vince; I wasn't so much offended as curious. When I noted you originally had only 4 posts and no poll was added, my cynicism took over. It shouldn't have!
> 
> I have seen spammers working this way on other forums, so I thought the worst of you. My apologies, Sir!
> 
> I voted for strips (1") which I cut myself from full size sandpaper sheets.



Hi Mack,
I understand...No harm done and thank you for being honest in talking with me.  In your opinion what grit do folks generally sand there pens up too?  A couple of years ago I offered 1" strips from 80- 2000 grit and thought they would go over well but they did not.  Do you feel folks would rather cut their own strips or purchase strips?  I was going to create innerface backing pads for strips as it help to have a firm backing using lower grits and a soft innerface pad on the higher grits.  I am wondering if maybe I pulled the line to soon... so I am seeking info.  Thanks again, Vince


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 19, 2010)

To me it just seems easier to keep full size sheets and cut my strips to the size I need depending on what I am working on at the time.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 19, 2010)

traderdon55 said:


> To me it just seems easier to keep full size sheets and cut my strips to the size I need depending on what I am working on at the time.



+1ditto


----------



## HSTurning (Feb 19, 2010)

The question was "best for pens" and for me 1" is what works for me.
I use Abranet and MM that I cut the sheets into 1" strips


----------



## onewaywood (Feb 19, 2010)

I use precut strips from Vince, in fact all my sandpaper comes from him. It's the best available out there in my opinion.


----------

